# No comment...



## MuKen (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Now there's Centerfold Material!!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol it looks like he is putting his foot down on some issue. I can picture him declaring "no cuddling unless you get me those exotic freeze dried treats made of african rabbits!"


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It's nice to see a bit of modesty in this centerfold pic!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Ha! I must shield my kittens eyes!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely centerfold! This reminds me, a few years back we had a thread going called something about Magazine Titles. We had a nice time posting pics of our cats and giving made up or know magazine names for them. We should so start a new one! Or maybe a caption thread.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am still agile and a super star.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Love that pose! Makes me think of them doing yoga.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

One more for the collection :mrgreen:


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I always called that Gypsy's drunken Buddha pose.. LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*"Have all the Bailey's you want, you'll feel fine in the morning."*
*I can't believe I got punked by Cali.*


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!!

MuKen, that pic makes kitty's hindlegs look about 3x as long as the forelegs!


----------

